# Flex Nib



## alexkuzn (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello guys, this is Alex's 15 year old son. I have made the dubious decision to thusforth commence my quest for the Excalibur of nibs, the flex nib. :biggrin: If any of you know where I can buy one, or how I can modify a Heritage semi-flex nib to produce the exquisite line variation as seen in the below video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ8c2ZMsK8U

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 26, 2009)

Brian Gray (bgray) from the site offers this service.

http://www.meisternibs.com/grinds.html


----------



## bgray (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the referral, Lou, but honestly you just can't get this kind of flex out of a modern #6 nib.

A modern #6 nib can get as fine as you want me to grind it (unflexed), but the flexed stroke really cannot get much more than about 1.5 - 2 mm.

I'm guessing that his flexed stroke in the video is getting to about 2.5 - 3 mm.

I can get close to that, but modern #6 nibs just don't have the tine length to really do this.

You really need to get vintage to get this.  Swans, Watermans, Mabie's, etc.  

They just don't make these anymore.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 4, 2009)

Wet noodles were more common prior to 1930 or so. They usually command a premium if the seller knows what he has. It can be cheaper to pay this for a known nib than to buy off ebay and hope that it has a lot of flex. Flex nibs come in a full range from semi to full flex, with the noodle the most flexible.

Dan


----------

